# Thumbs Up To Oregoncampin



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just thought I'd publicly toss out a huge THANK YOU to OREGONCAMPIN.

They are headed over to Wickiup Reservoir about 5-6 days before we can get there for Memorial Day Weekend. (guess "weekend" to to them means "week"







)

Anyhoot, they are going to hold our favorite spot for us so we don't have to worry about someone taking it before we can get there. For everyone that doesn't know, this isn't really a "campground" is more of an opening in the trees, where you drive down to the lake. No camping fees...no services at all....just plain ole' cry camping!!!

Oh...and we can ride our motorcycle directly in/out of the site. Yippee!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Hee...hee - that is if I stop drinking too much caffeine and having blond moments!!!

You are very welcome! Just remember these good thoughts when you pull in.... I have visions of pink flamingos and island decor!

We are going for a week - we will be celebrating our 5 year anniversary while we are there. What better place than right on the lake or riding our dirt bikes around!


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

Could you remember the GPS coordinates of the "perfect spot", please? I want to make it to Wickiup this year, and since you know of the good spot it would save me time from driving around the reservoir.

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Must be nice to plan camping already. Mine has been in for repairs for 4 MONTHS NOW! I hate my life...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...just plain ole' cry camping!!!


Freudian slip!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

asplitsecond said:


> Could you remember the GPS coordinates of the "perfect spot", please? I want to make it to Wickiup this year, and since you know of the good spot it would save me time from driving around the reservoir.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bryan


Wow...that is like asking for the ingredients to Coke.









Now..if I show up and there is an Outback in MY location (spent 10 years around this lake finding the perfect spot) I'm gonna regret this.









43°39'26.33"N
121°43'48.21"W

Doesn't look like much from the road, but in May/June the water levels are high.....making the area in front of this spot a private beach.

If the weather holds...we will build our traditional beach campfire stove. Complete with bench sitting.









Here is the view from camp.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So is digging the campfire pit a 4 or 5 beer job?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> So is digging the campfire pit a 4 or 5 beer job?


LOL...that is about right, but it takes 2 guys, so really it is about a 8-10 beer job. Takes about 5 hours to complete. The built in fireplace with chimney is the tricky part. You must get this right or it will collapse and you have to start over.


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

I will check with you to make sure you do not have "reservations" there before I plan a trip.

Thanks a lot for the info.

Bryan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

asplitsecond said:


> I will check with you to make sure you do not have "reservations" there before I plan a trip.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info.
> 
> Bryan


My "Reservations" only apply on Memorial Day Weekend. We have plenty more places to go in the summer, so we only hit Wickiup once.


----------

